# Post your pigeons:)



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone can you post your pigeons


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

what do you mean?


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Post pictures of your pigeons!!!


----------



## Airgility (Jan 27, 2012)

here is the red bar i have, look like a guy or a girl?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

What a nice looking bird Airgility.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow Airgility thats a beautifull picture. Based on the courseness of the neck feathers I will guess it's a cock.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

@Airgility, I love the color very good looking bird


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ABS_LOFT (Nov 16, 2012)

if u flip the bird over onto your hand and if it rollover then is a male, if it dont then its a hen.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone please correct me if im wrong, as ive been trying to figure out how to sex pigeons as well, but from what i've read, cocks coo more, are messier eaters/drinkers, will rub their tail feathers on the ground(to establish territory?), and i have also read that during the morning day light hours of a breeding pair that the cock will be laying on the eggs as to allow the hen to eat, drink and catch some sleep. im trying to spend all the time i can with my birds to learn their traits and behaviors so i can snap band them using different colors for cocks hens and also younger birds that i can allow to fly. With most of the bird population in the world, typically the cocks are more brilliantly colored while the hens tend to be more plain, im noticing this isnt the case with pigeons though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't go by who is the messy eater. I have hens that throw food all over and cocks that don't. Just depends on the bird. Also females also drag their tails. When they sit isn't in stone. Some males hog the nest, while others are on it for a couple of hours, then off again. The hen generally stays in the nest over night, but even there, I have gone into the loft during the evening to find the cock still in the nest, and the hen waiting her turn. When not on eggs some hens are out on perches at night. So nothing much is carved in stone. Although........................whoever lays the egg, is always the hen. And if you get 2 hens together, they will both do that! LOL.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks for correcting me then lol. im trying to find the best way to tell them apart so i can band them for easy identification till i learn better. Im also having trouble figuring which 2 out of the 10 are the fully grown ones as all of them appear to be about the same size...i want to band them in red to know that i cant let those 2 out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more you get to know them, the more you will get a feeling for who is who.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a very cocky hen .I swore she was a cock she did the dance the tail dragging chased off all the other cocks . the way i found out she was a hen i went out and low and behold there were 4 eggs in the nest. as said before there is no sure fire way to tell if they are cocks or hens till you get young out of them


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

um...... I thought this was about posting pictures of pictures.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

For getting off topic here is one of my blue bars


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice blue bar .........................but I am bothered by that type of hold 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxUpc1m8o8w


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Im not holding him tight? Im not sure how im supposed to hold him any other way without them flying away


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

whytwings has posted a link of how to hold a pigeon. It's actually pretty easy and comfortable for both you and the bird once you get used to it. Little awkward at first. LOL.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh ok. Ill take a look. I know thats how dad held them as well as the guy i got them from. Dad used to sayif you ever hold one just make sure their wings arent in a bind 'cause youll break 'em


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't we all just try and "get along," as Jack Nicolson says in Mars Attacks....keep the lid on the bottle of "nasty pills????"


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol whos not getting along? Im just not too sure why its such a bother, it doesnt seem to bother my birdas he comes to me and i hold him that way every day. I would think if it was so uncomfortable for him hed try to get away. Ill hold my finger out and he wraps his toes around it and just looks at me. I dont apply lots of pressure and he doesnt seem to mind at all, hes very friendly


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Country84 said:


> Lol whos not getting along? Im just not too sure why its such a bother, it doesnt seem to bother my birdas he comes to me and i hold him that way every day. I would think if it was so uncomfortable for him hed try to get away. Ill hold my finger out and he wraps his toes around it and just looks at me. I dont apply lots of pressure and he doesnt seem to mind at all, hes very friendly


Birds have airsacs around their body, holding them the wrong way can damage them, even though you may not consider that you are holding them tight.
A bird that is uncomfortable wont necessarilly try to get away, especially if you are keeping him immobile. Hes more likely just sit there until he feels a relief of any pressure, rather than struggle and cause even more damage. 
Look at airgility's pic earlier in this thread, that is the correct way to hold a bird


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thats all i needed to know. But still why would he come to me as soon as i walk in like he wants me to hold him? Im not an expert, nor have i claimed to be. I dont know a lot about pigeons and im not trying to argue with anyone and i appreciate your explanation rather than just saying it bothers you. I did watch the video but there was no sound, not sure why


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

There is already a sticky set up called Picture of the day, or people can use their albums. Not sure this thread is really neccesary, and besides, it has already been hijacked with questions.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to agree with the hold comment just a tad unconventional. When I was learning I was told by a very reputable pigeon racer that if you ever go to someones house to look at an expensive pedigree bird and you pick it up incorrectly and ruffle it's feathers or get them all dishoveled looking because they are squirming in your hands due to you holding it incorrectly, that it wil probably upset the owner of the bird. Most pigeon fanciers with good stock like there birds looking prestine.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

mikeyg said:


> I have to agree with the hold comment just a tad unconventional. When I was learning I was told by a very reputable pigeon racer that if you ever go to someones house to look at an expensive pedigree bird and you pick it up incorrectly and ruffle it's feathers or get them all dishoveled looking because they are squirming in your hands due to you holding it incorrectly, that it wil probably upset the owner of the bird. Most pigeon fanciers with good stock like there birds looking prestine.


I will try the other method as shown in the video above. I do not mean any harm to anyone but I am glad someone said something so if there are possible health and well being cosquenses I can correct them early into my learning experience and keep from forming a bad habit. Thanks guys! and sorry for jacking the thread will post pics later of me holding him the other way!


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

No worries at all, you, like all of us have done, are learning, we are all here to help you however we can, never any disrespect meant when giving advice.

Good Luck!!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

*one of mine*

one of my white racers


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice picture


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

beautiful bird! I want a white one horribly bad!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

A few of my racers


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Our Lucy


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

this are some of my baby OGO


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

and this are some of my STRH


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

this is some of them trying to look tasty and sexy for the hawks,lol


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

The way one of your pigon is bathing with his feet upward is funny, never seen anything like that


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Me neither


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Love the pigeons guys


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd love to see more they are just adorable


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Our Lucy


Lucy is Adorable!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a couple of my favorites........
'Tootsie' (color of a tootsie roll) was hand raised...









'Walter' and his little hen......









One of my Red Saddle American Fantail's









'Pheobe' hand raised (single) baby that mom and dad abandoned at 2 weeks old


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Lucy is Adorable!


I agree 100%


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

You have some beautiful birds too Ms


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Waynette, her personality is just as sweet. Cute little thing. Follows me around for treats She loves chopped peanuts and hemp seeds. She landed on someones deck, so they brought her to my vet. They didn't know she was a pigeon. LOL.

That's cute "Tootsie". I like that. Cute, with those feathered little feet.


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

Airgility said:


> here is the red bar i have, look like a guy or a girl?


it' a hen


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes she is


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

All the bird pics are so beautiful. How wonderful it must be to be able to legally have your own loft(s)! lol


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Go ahead and put this pic in for laughs. Postin the guys one leggin it again


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Simopar (Oct 10, 2005)

A few of my lucerne Gold Collars


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aren't they pretty.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay3 Lucy is so pretty!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

coocooloft what are those 2 birds of yours that are white & have a brown like marking on the wings? They are very pretty.Markings are great !


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

hi nancybird is it in my album?


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

hi simopar if you ever have lucerngold for sale im here they are pretty


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Coocooloft said:


> this are some of my baby OGO


Coocooloft These 2 birds are the ones I'm talking about


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

awwww they are baby old german this is like a month ago ,they are lighter now like strawberry check ,apparently they are born darker and when they moult the color changes


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful pigeons everyone!!









Here's a few pix of some of mine.




























Ken


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Ken


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

simopar I like the expression on the very top picture of the bird by itself.That bird is very pretty.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

talon very pretty whites.I like the one on the leftside that is dark looks almost two toned..What is that one called?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

nancybird said:


> talon very pretty whites.I like the one on the leftside that is dark looks almost two toned..What is that one called?


Thanks Nancy... Not sure which pigeon you're talking about??


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

The picture after the one of the white pigeons.The pigeon on the left side is sitting on the edge and is part of his body is almost a black color & the rest of him is a rust color


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

nancybird said:


> The picture after the one of the white pigeons.The pigeon on the left side is sitting on the edge and is part of his body is almost a black color & the rest of him is a rust color


archangel (gimpel)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archangel_%28pigeon%29


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

nancybird said:


> The picture after the one of the white pigeons.The pigeon on the left side is sitting on the edge and is part of his body is almost a black color & the rest of him is a rust color


Poison is right, those are Archangel's from Germany.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ken, that is a real nice clean loft you have. Those birds look pretty contented with life


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

John_D said:


> Ken, that is a real nice clean loft you have. Those birds look pretty contented with life


Thank you!!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I just took this of one of my favorite birds. Hope everyone likes him as much as I do.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippy .. that is a very nice looking bird.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks nancybird,

He's got a great lively personality as well, always walking up to me to see what I'm doing.


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

He is a REAL BEAUT!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks spiritflys


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well how cute is he? He looks like a little character. You can just tell by looking at him that he has personality. Nosey and smart. I can see why he would be one of your favorites.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I know what you mean I can imagine him being nosey because one of mine is a bit like that to its quite cute


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippy it sounds like you have a happy healthy bird that has bonded with you.Thats great.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

that's touching lol


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah he still doesn't like to be picked up but he does follow me around in there (mostly for food I think, lol). He's the first one on the floor at feeding time and he comes up to me and stares and tilts his head just like my pug. Any person that has a low opinion of pigeons need to experience how smart and aware these birds really are. Other than a lack of speech they seem pretty darn smart once you get to know them.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I took this one tonight. I was sitting 2 pens over with the doors open (about 8 feet away) with a telephoto lens. He walked up to the threshold of the breeder pen and looked over to see what I was doing over there.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Zippy that is very nice.Don't you sometimes wonder what they are thinking?


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Pigeon tv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRyoJEp8rOQ&list=UUAtwvKyXqdpCD4JE5WW-9_w&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

Zippy said:


> I took this one tonight. I was sitting 2 pens over with the doors open (about 8 feet away) with a telephoto lens. He walked up to the threshold of the breeder pen and looked over to see what I was doing over there.


is it your pigeon?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice photo !!!


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks sport4692, Mr Pigey, yes he is my Portuguese Tumbler.


----------

